# Sharpening a hole saw?



## 99cents

I have been cutting 4" holes into a ceiling that is 1 1/2" pine plus another layer of 5/8" plywood. The hole saw seemed to get dull after two or three holes. It's a Milwaukee hole saw and I don't know if it's the best of quality. Is there a way of sharpening these things? My skinny little arms are getting tired...


----------



## wendon

99cents said:


> I have been cutting 4" holes into a ceiling that is 1 1/2" pine plus another layer of 5/8" plywood. The hole saw seemed to get dull after two or three holes. It's a Milwaukee hole saw and I don't know if it's the best of quality. Is there a way of sharpening these things? My skinny little arms are getting tired...


Is it getting dull or are the teeth "gummed" up? Sometime running it in reverse for a few revolutions helps. As for the skinny arms............


----------



## Wirenuting

Yes you can sharpen any saw blade. A hole saw is a saw not a drill bit as some think. 

1) with a flat file, skim the teeth tips 
2) use a small triangular file to resharpened each tooth. (see below)
3) "set" each tooth to recreate the blades kerf


As an example a hand saw blade has 2 styles of teeth. 
A rip which is filed at a 90deg angle
A cross cut which is filed at about a 45deg angle

A hole saw is closer to a rip tooth. Look closely and match the angle. 

You can buy a Saw Set tool for a few buck. It sets each tooth to the proper off angle based in teeth per inch. 
It's a fun hobby to sharpen saws and chisels by hand.


edit:::: do lots of push up,, so many that you'll want to hire a laborer to drill for you. 
Skinny arm problem solved.


----------



## 480sparky

Most shops that can sharpen saw blades can do hole saws. Ask your local nail-benders where they take their saw blades.


----------



## daveEM

99cents said:


> I have been cutting 4" holes into a ceiling that is 1 1/2" pine plus another layer of 5/8" plywood. The hole saw seemed to get dull after two or three holes. It's a Milwaukee hole saw and I don't know if it's the best of quality. Is there a way of sharpening these things? My skinny little arms are getting tired...


If I had lots to do I'd figure out some kind of upside down drill press. hydraulic jack on top of the ladder... i don't know. Must be something like that around.

EDIT: 2 foot drill bit extension, drill on well padded shoulder, using leg power push like crazy till hole is done. Skinny arms only steady drill and pull trigger making it go round.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Try a carbide hole saw


----------



## chewy

A saw doctor will sharpen hole saws and multi tool blades.

I've never been able to set the teeth on a hole saw or file them, the metal is too hard.


----------



## chewy

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-49-56-9085-10-Piece-Big-Hawg/dp/B0013WCSZ4

This type of hole saw cannot be beaten for drilling into timber.


----------



## Wirenuting

chewy said:


> A saw doctor will sharpen hole saws and multi tool blades.
> 
> I've never been able to set the teeth on a hole saw or file them, the metal is too hard.


Do you have a saw set?


----------



## chewy

Wirenuting said:


> Do you have a saw set?


Yes I have a small eclipse still in its original box with instruction manual from the 70's I think and I have a large eclipse thats for circular saw blades but I use that on my big crosscut log saws.


----------



## B4T

Throw it out and buy a new carbide tip one.. paying to have it sharpened is a waste of money...


----------



## chewy

B4T said:


> Throw it out and buy a new carbide tip one.. paying to have it sharpened is a waste of money...


Not if you take a big box in and take your drill bits and stuff in swell, some guys are doing them for $0.50 a tip here. 


I recently purchased a chain saw grinder, I'm sure that could be modified to go down into a hole saw. I was talking to an older guy who said guys who could dress bandsaws used at timber mills were in high demand.


----------



## sbrn33

I have had them sharpened but they are never the same. I don't know what it is, maybe the heat from when they were dull or something but it is just not worth it unless you are bored to death.


----------



## 360max

480sparky said:


> Most shops that can sharpen saw blades can do hole saws. Ask your local nail-benders where they take their saw blades.


probable cost less just to replace holesaw?


----------



## 99cents

360max said:


> probable cost less just to replace holesaw?


Maybe. Or I could buy some steroids  .


----------



## Wirenuting

chewy said:


> Yes I have a small eclipse still in its original box with instruction manual from the 70's I think and I have a large eclipse thats for circular saw blades but I use that on my big crosscut log saws.


An old timer showed me how to ping the teeth with a punch. That worked good, but the saw set works better. 
I sharpen my stuff mainly to relax down in my shop.


----------



## 480sparky

360max said:


> probable cost less just to replace holesaw?


Doubtful. Circular saw blades don't require a 2nd mortgage to buy and they get sharpened. Same with table saw blades, chain saw blades....


----------



## TOOL_5150

I have found that my portaband blades break before they are dull. Still need to order some more... of course no one carries that size in a real store, havent used my portaband for weeks.


----------

